# How steep can you go?



## howanic (4 Dec 2010)

I really want to create a steep slope in my tank but am finding it really difficult. I found using new aqua soil almost impossible so tried some old muddy stuff from another tank and lots of rocks. I can get it upto about 4'' at the highest part, but to get it any higher I need to make a rock fortress to hold the soil back. This doesn't leave much bare soil to plant on. Its so frustrating.

How do you guys do it?


----------



## Nelson (4 Dec 2010)

i've got my florabase 2" at the front sloping to 8" at the back with no problems.


----------



## howanic (4 Dec 2010)

Is florabase similar to aqua soil? Its not really the depth that is the trouble but how steep i want it to be that is causing the problems. The base of the tank is 60x30cm and i want it to go from 10'' to 0 over about 2/3 of the tank. Does that make sense??? I have seen it done somewhere before but am I being too ambitious?


----------



## Garuf (4 Dec 2010)

I've managed a 45degree slope but it settles much much lower than that if it's not bedded carpet plants or better still has baffles/retainers to keep things all in place.


----------



## howanic (5 Dec 2010)

If I use rocks as retainers I usually have so many that I don't have any soil left for planting and any ideas of beautifully balanced, natural looking hardscape go out the window. It tends to look like a rubble heap.


----------



## Garuf (5 Dec 2010)

You can use clear plastic too. Anything is suitable really, it's all about the angle of retention and increasing it.


----------



## Mark Evans (5 Dec 2010)

nelson said:
			
		

> i've got my florabase 2" at the front sloping to 8" at the back with no problems



one of the best for holding shape. 

nature soil is the worst, due to maybe it's weight. Any kind of wafting and floats around.

  ADA is pretty good at holding shape. 

Plastic barriers are good as are rocks to hold in substrate. I've found that plants themselves will stop subsidence too.


----------



## chrisfraser05 (5 Dec 2010)

I've bought bonzi potting mesh for exactly this reason


----------



## NeilW (7 Dec 2010)

http://www.thegreenmachineonline.com/articles/tips-techniques/building-height-substrate


----------



## howanic (11 Dec 2010)

thanks for the link neilW. Cheers everyone for the advice I will give it a go.


----------



## idris (4 Jan 2011)

Not heard of Bonsai mesh but it sounds like a good idea to me. In the full size world of hard lanscaping, like embankments at the side of motorways, the main structure is made by filling gabions (wire cages) with rocks, cover those with a relatively thick layer of soil, put mesh over that, which holds the soil in place, and then a thin layer of planted soil over that. 
The gabions and mesh hold everything in place and allow much steeper slopes. 
Hope that helps.


----------

